# YouTube TV hands out Chromecast, TiVo devices ahead of 4K launch



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hopefully this means better support for the YouTube app on the Stream. Also, does this mean the end or the new begining for Stream?

YouTube TV hands out Chromecast, TiVo devices ahead of 4K launch

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

YouTube TV Offering Select Subscribers TiVo Stream 4K During Roku Dispute, Ahead of 4K Add-On


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought the YouTubeTV app didn't work well on the TS4K. Has that changed?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

blackngold75 said:


> I thought the YouTubeTV app didn't work well on the TS4K. Has that changed?


Nope


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

blackngold75 said:


> I thought the YouTubeTV app didn't work well on the TS4K. Has that changed?


That's the irony of this offer. Lol

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like a cruel irony, indeed!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow an additional $20 to add 4K where Netflix adds something like $4
YouTube TV Adds 4K Package, 5.1 Dolby Audio & More Ahead Of Tokyo Olympics - Deadline

I will somebody else play with it and say its a must have first.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

blackngold75 said:


> I thought the YouTubeTV app didn't work well on the TS4K. Has that changed?


Yes that has now, at least on mine.

I took mine out of the drawer, grabbed the newest update and now it no longer freezes with YTTV!!!


----------

